# Going to Bristol for the first time



## Howard Roark (Apr 15, 2017)

Was given a couple of tickets. AA Earnhardt row 15. 

Never been to a NASCAR race. 

Staying in Erwin TN the night before. 

Race starts at 2. What time do we need to arrive to park and be in our seats. 

Rent scanners or carry standard shooting ear protection?

They have $10 parking, which we plan to use. 

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 15, 2017)

You are in for a real treat, beautiful country, nice people, and hopefully a good race, been going to Bristol since 1985.  Get there early, better to be parked than sitting in traffic, theres parking all around the track, figure out where your tickets are and try to park as close as you can, take your tailgate supplies and drinks, Bristol is loud, I have a scanner, but see a lot of people renting these days, but take some kind of ear protection or your ears will ring for 2 or 3 days,  I will not be at this race, but PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## Timberman (Apr 15, 2017)

earplugs and earmuffs together. Its so loud the sound turns into a force that beats on you. Its a heck of a race!


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 15, 2017)

Timberman said:


> earplugs and earmuffs together. Its so loud the sound turns into a force that beats on you. Its a heck of a race!



Probably a stupid question. If I rent scanner earmuffs, do I need ear plugs?


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 15, 2017)

If you rent scanners you will not need ear protection, the headsets cover the motor noise, from what I have heard the rented scanners are very user friendly, they will  be programed when you get them.  I usually ride with my driver #2, but all the drivers are fun to ride with and each one has there own way of commuaking with their team.
Also, I looked where your tickets are, they are way up in the stands, I went up in them one time during a NXS race and they where to high for me.  A little tip, go to them and check them out, the way the crowds are now at the races you can just move down to the other seats that are empty, only ushers are high school kids and they don't check tickets, just act like you know where you are going.
Also, when you leave Erwin and go thru Johnson City you will head N on 11, you will go bout 9 miles, when you see the race track start lookin on your right for Lady,s Parking and camping, good place to park, but more than $10, we have been camping there the last few years and good people stay there, bout 3/4 mile walk to your seats, but you are on the correct side of the racetrack.
Also, try to be in the parking lot by no later than 9AM on Sunday, try to be in the track at least 1 hour before race and scout it out and enjoy the prerace show in person.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 15, 2017)

Go early and parking may go to $20-30 but worth it some times to pay.

The prerace stuff is cool.  All kinds of "fan experience" stuff.  Freebies.  Not so free stuff too.  I went two years ago and was let down from years of past.  But still a great weekend!

If you wan to have a fun time just go and camp close to the track.  It's a party like no other.


----------



## tcward (Apr 16, 2017)

Have fun Howard but X10 on the hearing protection. Probably the loudest track on the circuit. When they get a 60-80 lap green flag run it will wear on you.


----------



## specialk (Apr 16, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> Was given a couple of tickets. AA Earnhardt row 15.
> 
> Never been to a NASCAR race.
> 
> ...






Which race,spring or fall?...we r going to the fall races...xfin and cup....


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 16, 2017)

specialk said:


> Which race,spring or fall?...we r going to the fall races...xfin and cup....



Spring. Free tickets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> Probably a stupid question. If I rent scanner earmuffs, do I need ear plugs?



I never needed earplugs with my scanner but you'll still hear the track outside of them and hear the scanner just fine. 

The race starts at 2, so you should be there around 6am to start tailgating..

It's a great track Howard, enjoy!


----------



## specialk (Apr 17, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> Spring. Free tickets.



gotcha'....it will be our first time going to Bristol also.....we are staying in Bristol.....we go as early as possible to the tracks.....we like to tailgate before and after the races......in all honesty though, parking at most tracks in the past 5 years have not been an issue for us....IMO any track that's a mile and a half or smaller you need hearing protection..i have used scanners in the past, even the newer sprint fanview video scanners and I really have a hard time hearing driver/crew chief communications......have fun, take some pics, and post back next week!!



P.S.-you said you had paid parking, is it on speedway owned property?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2017)

specialk said:


> P.S.-you said you had paid parking, is it on speedway owned property?



Most of the parking is on private land along with all of the RV parking.

Staying in an RV at Bristol is a must! Next time, spend the weekend there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Most of the parking is on private land along with all of the RV parking.
> 
> Staying in an RV at Bristol is a must! Next time, spend the weekend there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


>



What can I say.. Bristol was the last race I went to.. It just happened to be the debut of the car of tomorrow... Nascar went down in my book after that race..


----------



## specialk (Apr 21, 2017)

looks like a poncho will be in order....hopefully they get the race in on sunday.......good luck!!


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 21, 2017)

We rented the scanners at the Atlanta race, very cool. I think you would enjoy them. Usually can get a discount online thru the race track website. Have fun !!


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 21, 2017)

After watching Cup practice for Bristol, will the Grip Strip work or will it get washed away, Go to the race Howard, don't worry bout the weather.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say.. Bristol was the last race I went to.. It just happened to be the debut of the car of tomorrow... Nascar went down in my book after that race..


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 23, 2017)

Rain and Racing at Bristol don't mix, sorry for you, I have been thru several rain outs thru the years, and no fun.  Hope you can stay till tomorrow, sometimes Monday races are good.


----------



## specialk (Apr 23, 2017)

Yep.  Monday races are better...no crowds or traffic...but it sucks as a tiket holder....I KNOW......


----------



## specialk (Apr 24, 2017)

green flag is fixin' to fall....goods to see Kelly and Kerry Earnhardt as grand marshals....


----------



## srb (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks Like the 48 is back up front again....Two races in a row::::


----------



## riprap (Apr 24, 2017)

UT and Virginia Tech sure blew them away as far as attendance.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 25, 2017)

riprap said:


> UT and Virginia Tech sure blew them away as far as attendance.



Yep. Brian France isn't involved in college football...


----------



## specialk (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey Mr. Roark, how was your first trip to Bristol?(besides the rain)......I watched it Monday...probably the best race at Bristol in 10 years....hope you still had a good time!...


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 29, 2017)

I been wondering the same thing, did you make the race, it sure was a good race on TV, and I know the race was better if you were there in person.


----------



## Howard Roark (May 13, 2018)

I didn’t make it. We just reserved a VRBO for the fall race.


----------

